# Have you reset your receiver since getting the new firmware?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

All of the HR2x receivers have received a new firmware release over the last few weeks. Have you reset your receiver since the national release? If so, why?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR21-100 just got 0x02F6 less than 48 hours ago (late Wednesday night) but tonight I noticed it was slowing down. May have to try a reboot at some point if slowness gets worse, but have not rebooted as of this post.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

2 HR21-100's tuner 2 771 after rain storm. Had to reboot both units to fix problem.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Only on Friday night(s)


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I had to RBR last Sunday after attempting to download a VOD and the HR20 became non-responsive to remote or front panel.

But that probably wasn't a result of the firmware update.

My system (both before and after the update) has been very responsive. In fact, it has gone the other way and is almost too sensitive to the remote. Getting a lot of key bounce and double key hits that I wasn't getting before the update.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

HR21-100

Is there a reason/ problem I am still on Firmware from 2/25, 30 miles from El Segundo?


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

My HR22-100 also had several 771's, possibly after a storm, and I had to reboot this receiver to fix the problem.


----------



## rocketx2 (Mar 15, 2008)

yes I lost the program guide on both my boxes


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I notice that there are 13 votes that the receiver was not working properly .. Please post additional information here. It will help DIRECTV understand what may be happening in your case.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

For first time ever, I'm having OTA problems. I use OTA during stormy periods, which happen a lot in April-May in Dallas. 

Last week, it showed 771 on OTA tuner over a perfectly fine picture, then had picture freezes, and IKD on recordings. After reboot the recordings were fine.

This week, OTA 4.1 was showing 5.1 picture, with guide information for 4.1. After I rescanned channels I got 771 on all OTA channels except 5.1. After reboot, 4.1 was only channel that didn't get 771. Later, most OTA was fine but 5.1 and 8.1 had 771's. Haven't checked since yesterday, so not sure what the current OTA status is. It's not an antenna problem, all channels come in fine on my TV's tuner. 

DirecTV says since they didn't install the antenna it's not their problem, but the level 2 tech did go ahead and accelerate it since I've been such a good customer. Hopefully he wrote it up correctly and the software team has the correct info.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Had to rest once do to a total system lockup.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

One of two HR20-700s was totally non-responsive. RBR, got to about 4% getting satellite info during restart and hung. RBR again, started with diagnostic menu. Diagnostics tested OK. Restarted normally. No problems since.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I returned from an extended vacation on Apr 24 to find that 2f4 was downloaded to my HR20 on 4/14. After a week, performance has been horrendous so I reset via Menu hoping for better. Haven't seen 2f6, but sure hope I get it soon if this performance continues.

BTW, I voted Reset: Other rather than "Reset because it fixes performance" because I have no idea if it will help.

Edit: I read the release notes after posting, so I found that 2f4 is apparently the same or similar to 2f6 (and 2f5 for different systems). So no 2f6 coming for me.

More importantly, my vote should change to "Reset because it fixes performance" because after the download completed, my performance is much improved. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

No my HR23 is working great after the update.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had to reboot a 20-700 and a 22-100. My reasons are at this _link_.

Rich


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

You are being presumptuous when you say "All of the HR2x receivers have received a new firmware release over the last few weeks." I haven't. Why do you think everyone has?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

My HR21 has been a little more sluggish (or, rather, obtuse) since the NR update on 28 Apr 2009. Maybe a restart would help.

It has been very unresponsive for a long time; it just seemed to get even worse these last few days.

So I'll vote "Yes, it improves the system performance" (even though I'm not sure it's true).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> My HR21 has been a little more sluggish (or, rather, obtuse) since the NR update on 28 Apr 2009. Maybe a restart would help.
> 
> It has been very unresponsive for a long time; it just seemed to get even worse these last few days.
> 
> So I'll vote "Yes, it improves the system performance" (even though I'm not sure it's true).


Does your Sony work with an HDMI input from the HR?

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

EyeRonik1 said:


> You are being presumptuous when you say "All of the HR2x receivers have received a new firmware release over the last few weeks." I haven't. Why do you think everyone has?


press and hold {INFO} What version do you have? If it's not one of 0x2F4, 0x2F5 or 0x2F6 then something is wrong.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

System was frozen in "My List". The picture in picture was working just fine (could even change channels), just the system refused to exit from "My list"


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Does your Sony work with an HDMI input from the HR? -- Rich


Yes, but it's the HR10-250 that's connected to the Sony. I'm using the HR21-200 with the Pio Kuro plasma.

With the plasma, I'm *also *using an HDMI connector; I was using Native mode for awhile 'cuz I thought I might get better PQ, but I couldn't stand my Kuro's frequent resolution changes with their accompanying blank screens. So I turned off Native mode in the HR21's Setup/HDTV menu and told the HR21 to convert everything to 1080i by repeatedly pressing the RES button on the box's front panel until the 1080i LED was lit. (Too bad there's no 1080p selection there!) PQ seems identical either way.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't even notice the update until I just noticed a new banner when I went to delete a program I decided not to watch. Now it lets you delete the entire series or just that single episode with one one click if you want. Excellent feature. No problems so far, but may do an RBR just as a preventative measure.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, One of my HR20-700s is failing system test. I've posted the problem on the Issues thread, so I won't duplicate that here. 

I'm no longer taking any action on this "problem" bacause I don't see any other visible symptoms of the failed test. I'll wait a couple of releases then re-visit the issue.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had to do a RBR on my R22-100 the other day. I was on the Weather Channel and tried to get my forecast. When I hit the exit button the screen went black, however the sound continued on whatever channel I called up. The reboot fixed the problem. This happened prior to the latest firmware download, too.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

I had to disconnect the OTA antenna due to a FW conflict. Tried another forced download of the 0x2f4 for my HR20-100 a week ago, but still the same.

Currently in a waiting mode for the next firmware so I can watch NBC on my big screen.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Yes, but it's the HR10-250 that's connected to the Sony. I'm using the HR21-200 with the Pio Kuro plasma.
> 
> With the plasma, I'm *also *using an HDMI connector; I was using Native mode for awhile 'cuz I thought I might get better PQ, but I couldn't stand my Kuro's frequent resolution changes with their accompanying blank screens. So I turned off Native mode in the HR21's Setup/HDTV menu and told the HR21 to convert everything to 1080i by repeatedly pressing the RES button on the box's front panel until the 1080i LED was lit. (Too bad there's no 1080p selection there!) PQ seems identical either way.


The reason I asked was that I had two Sony CRT Hi Def TVs and neither would work with the HDMI connection from the HRs. Worked with other HDMI connected devices just not the HRs. Thought something was wrong with every HR I had and every replacement I got until a woman at the Oregon PP call center told me to go to component and that they were having problems galore with the Sony CRTs and some Samsungs. Solved that problem.

Just curious...

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Rich, is this right? You say you couldn't get _any _of your 9 HR2x's to talk to _either _of your Sony CRT Hi Def TVs through an HDMI connection? And you don't have any HR10's to try?

If so, a tentative judgment has to be made to avoid all HR2x boxes if one has a Sony CRT Hi Def TV. (I wouldn't want to use component connectors unless I had no other option.)

I've been waiting for the TiVo-powered MPEG-4 DVR anyway. This just reinforces my decision to wait.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

0x2f4 was downloaded on 14 April. We have the HR20-100

We have had to force a reset twice because it would not turn on.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I had to reset receiver because it froze.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Rich, is this right? You say you couldn't get _any _of your 9 HR2x's to talk to _either _of your Sony CRT Hi Def TVs through an HDMI connection? And you don't have any HR10's to try?


I never bought an HR10. I would have upgraded it and I couldn't see spending that much money.



> If so, a tentative judgment has to be made to avoid all HR2x boxes if one has a Sony CRT Hi Def TV.


Yes. But at the time, who knew? Sammy's had the same problems. That was three years ago and just as I got my first HR and had the dish installed, I was running 12 TiVos off a 2LNB dish.

I immediately bought two more HRs, one from CC and one from Costco that D* paid for. So I really started off with 3 HRs and 12 TiVos. As time passed and the HRs became more stable I discontinued use of the TiVos.

None of the three HR20-700s would work with the two Sony TVs. Missing recordings, blank recordings, pixellated recordings. Constant reboots. Constant crashes. Nightmare. Then that wonderful woman in Oregon said those magical words, "Hook up the HRs with component wires, don't even use the HDMI connectors". Then things started getting better.



> (I wouldn't want to use component connectors unless I had no other option.)


I've got one Panasonic 1080p plasma with four HRs hooked up to it. Two by HDMI and two by component and I can't see any difference. In 780p or 1080i.



> I've been waiting for the TiVo-powered MPEG-4 DVR anyway. This just reinforces my decision to wait.


I'll probably have to buy one. I will wait awhile for them to get the kinks out.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> None of the three HR20-700s would work with the two Sony TVs. Missing recordings, blank recordings, pixellated recordings. Constant reboots. Constant crashes. Nightmare. Then that wonderful woman in Oregon said those magical words, "Hook up the HRs with component wires, don't even use the HDMI connectors". Then things started getting better.


I don't want to get into an argument with someone who owned 12 TiVos and has 9 HD DVRs , but I might as well be the bad guy who points out that only one of the ailments you listed can be blamed on a bad connection to the TV. That's pixellated recordings, and even those sometimes happen to all of us.

Missing recordings and blank recordings were a common irritation with (almost?) all early HR2x boxes. And everyone used to complain about frequent crashes and reboots. Most of these things happened to TiVo users, too, in its first year (1999) -- but only to some, and to a lesser extent.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am not sure if this is related since it is an R22-100, but I had to do a reset about a week ago in order to fix an issue with 771 error message. I had not ever had this issue until then. It was on April 23rd and the error would display on the screen 771 searching for signal on 1. This error message would not go away until it was reset. I was recording the Dave Ramsey Town Hall so I waited until it was over. Interesting enough, no message was recorded (not sure if it should have, but it did not). Once I reset, all was fine.


----------



## Bluegrassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Had to reset my HR21-100 yesterday. It locked up upon exiting the guide. The guide grid and info cleared upon pressing exit, but everything else remained the same: small picture in upper right corner, blue background. Basically the guide without any info. Box would not respond to any commands at all. Doing a RBR took care of it.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

my hr 22-100 was slow lately. lost power breifly, so i had no choice. but it got reset.

but after the update it's much faster, i got 0x216 wed 4/29 12:23p.

i will have to check my other hr22-100 to see if the update went through.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Had to reset 1 of my 3 HR20-700's on Sunday (5/3) since tuner2 on 103(c) was all 0's. Every other sat/tuner combo had normal signal strength.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

No problems with either HR 20's since last NR.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I previously posted this in the issues thread:



GBFAN said:


> Once again the dreaded KOD strikes it's ugly head. HR20-700
> 
> 4/28/09 CBS2 Chicago the Mentalist at 8:00 and Without a Trace at 9:00 both shows come up with the immediate Keep or Delete when you try to play. These shows had recorded fine before this last upgrade. Fringe was also being recorded on FOX32 at 8:00 and it was fine. I don't believe anything else was recording at 9:00. We were watching previously recorded Little People Big world recordings that we weren't able to watch due to a problem we were having recording this show that I reported in the past.


One piece of information I forgot in the above post is that I had to redo the series link for the Mentalist due to there originally being a conflict with Deadliest Catch. We had recorded the Mentalist and Fringe at 8:00 for the entire season, the Mentalist was on a break when Deadliest Catch started for the season so I didn't realize the conflict was there until I checked my to do list for the night. I saw the conflict and attempted to cancel the Deadliest Catch and record it at 11:00. I couldn't get the conflict to go away on the Mentalist, so I canceled the series links for both programs and then rescheduled them. Everything recorded as expected except the KOD's on both CBS programs as I posted above. The night we attempted to watch these programs and got the KOD, I reset the system after we were done watching TV for the night. Both programs were gone after the reset.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I did a menu reset.

One of my HR-21's could no longer be seen by my DirecTV2PC. The reset fixed it.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I had gone almost 21 days without any problems then this update came along for the HR23-700 and since then I have had to do 3 Resets. The receiver just seems to freeze and reset itself almost everyday

On the other hand my HR20-100 has gotten no updates and has been working perfectly for 24 Days.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> press and hold {INFO} What version do you have? If it's not one of 0x2F4, 0x2F5 or 0x2F6 then something is wrong.


My HR21 info screen still shows the 2CB update from 2/11. Friday night while I was watching the Bulls vs Celtics game, it prompted me 2 times that it wanted to download data and both times I selected "later".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FredZ said:


> My HR21 info screen still shows the 2CB update from 2/11. Friday night while I was watching the Bulls vs Celtics game, it prompted me 2 times that it wanted to download data and both times I selected "later".


I'm surprised that you haven't gotten an update yet. Any chance you keep your system powered off (as in unplugged) on a regular basis? Could you check your history and see if there are any messages related to the software download?


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I rebooted my HR20-700 to recover from IKD issues. But note, this happened on prior NRs as well.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm surprised that you haven't gotten an update yet. Any chance you keep your system powered off (as in unplugged) on a regular basis? Could you check your history and see if there are any messages related to the software download?


I have not had an update yet either. My HR21-700 is plugged in 24/7 to power, Internet, and my phone line.

Where can I check my history? Are you refering to the recording history? If so I'll take a look this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

I began seeing 771 errors on a few HD ch's: 
NAt'l Geo, MTV, Nickolodean. 
All other HD ch's were fine, and so were all of the SD ch's. 
If I left it on one of these ch's for several minutes, sometimes they would suddenly come on. 

Checked signal strengths on 103c and 99c, all were at least mid 80's.

After reset, the ch's come in fine consistently.


----------



## MycroftHolmes (Dec 9, 2008)

I just checked and I am in fact still running 0x2cb on my HR21-700

I also checked the recording history and I don't see any reference to anything software related.


----------



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm surprised that you haven't gotten an update yet. Any chance you keep your system powered off (as in unplugged) on a regular basis? Could you check your history and see if there are any messages related to the software download?


I do not ever power off (unplug) my HR21. I checked the history and see 2 entries for "Software Download - Canceled" from Sat night (I remember getting the prompts while watching the Bulls vs Celtics and both times I selected "later" -- since I was watching the game). I am still on 2CB from 2/11.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

HR20-700 2f4 4/14

Reset as skipped episodes scheduled for recording. Error code in "history" was "13 - no longer available (or some such BS)" which was untrue as I had seen a few minutes of some of the shows on other receivers. Rebooted all at that point. Not sure if this cured anything, hadn't had skips in a few months until this well-tested release was send out. [/sarcasm]


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

For the most part menus are faster on my HR22-100 since the update, but on occassion it will take a lot longer to respond than it ever has in the past. No big deal to me.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I chose other. 
1. We just moved, so I don't know if the update happened pre or post move.
2. I always do a second reboot as soon as I realize I had any software update. Every time I don't do it, I have recording issues that seem to be fixed by the second reboot.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

I have reset it a number of times. Since the last software update it freezes when playing back recordings. Freeze can be a few seconds up a minute or so. A reset seems to fix it for a bit and then the freezes start again. When frozen pressing pause and then pause again sometimes restarts the program. Sometimes during the freeze the audio will stop before the video - when it restarts the audio starts first and then the video. It happened frequently on both Lost and Fringe (both MPEG4 locals) this week - we have also seen it on many other programs for instance UEFA Champions League on ESPN2 HD (unfortunately the only the channel is HD not the program - but that's another story).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

vandergraff said:


> I have reset it a number of times. Since the last software update it freezes when playing back recordings. Freeze can be a few seconds up a minute or so. A reset seems to fix it for a bit and then the freezes start again. When frozen pressing pause and then pause again sometimes restarts the program. Sometimes during the freeze the audio will stop before the video - when it restarts the audio starts first and then the video. It happened frequently on both Lost and Fringe (both MPEG4 locals) this week - we have also seen it on many other programs for instance UEFA Champions League on ESPN2 HD (unfortunately the only the channel is HD not the program - but that's another story).


Unfortunately, this sounds like you may have a problem with your hard disk drive .. or possibly an alignment issue with your dish.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an HR21-100. I got the new release 0x2f6 and everything went into slow motion. I did a reset and reboot, but I can't say much was improved. This release I could have done without.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR21-100 received 0x2fg on 4/29.

A few days later, tried to turn receiver on and nothing!

Had to use the red reset.

Ugh!


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have been with D* since Sept. 13th 1995 and before I came to hd I didn't have any trouble to speak off, but when I thought about going hd thats when I started reading dbstalk.com and they were talking about all the bugs in their receivers, so I waited 6 or 7 months to see if they would get them right, then I signed on, I lost count of the number of receivers I have had since then but I have not had a single one that something wasn't wrong with it, now it looks like any fool would figure something out by now, I have about 5 more months on my commitment and when that runs out I will be leaving, I already have my antenna and if they ever get the bugs out I might come back, I'm at the end of my rope!!!!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

vandergraff said:


> I have reset it a number of times. Since the last software update it freezes when playing back recordings. Freeze can be a few seconds up a minute or so. A reset seems to fix it for a bit and then the freezes start again. When frozen pressing pause and then pause again sometimes restarts the program. Sometimes during the freeze the audio will stop before the video - when it restarts the audio starts first and then the video. It happened frequently on both Lost and Fringe (both MPEG4 locals) this week - we have also seen it on many other programs for instance UEFA Champions League on ESPN2 HD (unfortunately the only the channel is HD not the program - but that's another story).


What is the internal temperature of your HR?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

GP245 said:


> My HR21-100 received 0x2fg on 4/29.
> 
> A few days later, tried to turn receiver on and nothing!
> 
> ...


The version numbers are hexadecimal which includes digits 0-9 and letters a-f. 'g' cannot be part of the version information. The numbers are sometimes hard to read, but it's a virtual certainty that your version information is actually 0x2F6 as that is what is available on the HR21-100 systems.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Mine became so sluggish and slow last night so I put it in standby by hitting the blue button on the left. Turned it back on and all buttons from receiver and remote were unresponsive. I have the HR-20 and my external hard drive automatically tried to reformat I was like WTF oh well I was thinking HDD must be corrupt anyways it said someting may be outofsync and to reboot again. It did the same thing so I unplugged external and booted to internal it popped up again with reformatting so my internal was reformatting. Everything is working fine now, but I need a new external hard drive. Sucks too cause I lost a lot of shows.


----------



## smiller (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an HR-20. I'm not getting caller ID to show on screen. It is turned on and is receiving calls (can go to caller ID screen and see them) also cannot turn blue ring on front of receiver off. It stays on bright all the time. I have rebooted twice ( menu reset) and nothing changes. Thanks.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

HR20-100 on NR
Lost caller on Wed. Reset reciever and it came back okay. No response from unit this. Had to do reboot and everything came back okay. Sent problem report #20090509-1210.

HR21-100 on CE
Lost caller ID on Wed. Reset reciever and all is okay.

All other receivers maintained Caller ID without problem.


----------



## ironfoot995 (Dec 24, 2004)

2 HR20-100s both on 0x2f4.
Had to reboot one because it wouldn't keep recorded programs (we thought). After reset thru menu everything was back to normal. Rebooted the other one to prevent having the same kinds of problems. Both seem to be working OK now.

John


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Unfortunately, this sounds like you may have a problem with your hard disk drive .. or possibly an alignment issue with your dish.


Maybe but I hope not - I have a 1TB Internal Drive with a lot of recordings.

So I have tried some other things. Old recordings made before the S/W update have no problems. All new recordings have the problem - freezing during playback, unresponsive remote control etc.

I have run the system test and it intermittently reports failure of 'Satellite Dish Alignment' - approx every second time I run the test - the remainder of the time the test passes. I looked at the Signal Strength and Tuner 1 seems fine but Tuner 2 shows some transponders intermittently dropping to zero e.g. Sat 101 Transponders 7, 17, 31 are around 90 for most of the time but drop to zero for short periods. I switched the input (including BBC) on the back on the HR20-100 and the problem stays with Tuner 2.

Our two other HR20-100's are fine with no problems.

It sounds like it could be a tuner 2 problem - but it started at the same time as the S/W update. (I am also going to post in the main forum as it could be coincidence and I am really seeing a hardware problem)

Ideas?

I have a feeling if I call Directv out they will swap the HR20 (I'll put back the original hard drive) - which I don't want to do as I'll lose the recordings.


----------



## vandergraff (Sep 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Unfortunately, this sounds like you may have a problem with your hard disk drive .. or possibly an alignment issue with your dish.





ATARI said:


> What is the internal temperature of your HR?


108 degrees - which I think is fine - correct?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

What new firmware? I have an HR20-700. Was I supposed to get a firmware download???


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

HR20-200, 2F5 as of 4/28, have had to RBR twice due to the following: IR board seems to get "stuck"; flashing power light as if a "flood" of IR is being received, but covering the window changes nothing. Front panel and remote buttons all unresponsive. Most recent occurrence was when the unit was in the channel list and it was like the "down" button was stuck; it was scrolling down and wrapping around at the end of the channel list. 

Brad


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The version numbers are hexadecimal which includes digits 0-9 and letters a-f. 'g' cannot be part of the version information. The numbers are sometimes hard to read, but it's a virtual certainty that your version information is actually 0x2F6 as that is what is available on the HR21-100 systems.


Doug, you're absolutely right, the download was 0x2f6.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If not mentioned already, the system automatically resets after the firmware update. This was added several CE cycles ago


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Again, How would I know if I got this upgrade? I have an HR20-700. Where would I go to check??


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

kram said:


> Again, How would I know if I got this upgrade? I have an HR20-700. Where would I go to check??


menu>parental fav's & setup>system setup>info & test > more system info The latest update and date will be listed.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

ohpuckhead said:


> menu>parental fav's & setup>system setup>info & test > more system info The latest update and date will be listed.


No firmware version listed; only software -- latest was downloaded on April 9. When you say "firmware," are you referring to "software"?


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Need to add to poll reset did not help the speed of HRXX


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR22-100 (02f6)

Reset due to loss of HD Locals (99s all zeros).


----------



## JoePP (Nov 4, 2007)

Yup, same issues. Almost all of the time I appear to be recording HD at the same time. Lockups happen while viewing previously recorded SD programing (Simpsons) too.

--sorry, this was in response to an earlier post.

Lock ups happen while viewing HD content that was recorded prior to the installation on my HR21-700 (May 2, 2009).


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

My HR21 gets reset once or twice every 3 or 4 days... 

After much fighting with it, it seems the hard drive (I only use internal) is the culprit. A replacement DVR is on it's way. 

So yeah, my DVR has been reset since the new firmware. It gives me anywhere from a few minutes to a few days of trouble-free operation, and then the problems creep back.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Had my 2nd reboot with 0x2f4 on my oldest HR20-700 this morning. After thunderstorms last night, my OTA signal strengths were all 0. It is usually sat tuner 1 that gets all 0's, but this is the first time I've seen any effect on the OTA signals.


----------



## duanej (Aug 19, 2006)

I re-booted because the sound and picture were way of of sync at times (by 2 or 3 seconds). Don't know if it helped or not.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I originally voted No reset. But HR20-700 (0x2f4) has been acting flacky over at least the last week. Sometimes in live or playback, when entering FF or Rev, progress bar would be displayed, but DVR would stay in normal play (even after repeated FF or Rev entries). Other times DVR would just hang for a while before eventually proceeding. It appears that DVR processor is overwhelmed, did menu Reset today in hopes of eliminating the slow response.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

My HR20 does need to be rebooted about once a week now. When you turn it on it just sits in black. No channels or menu. Rebooting it gets it back up and running again. My HR21 works fine.


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

My dvr was working fine (i.e., not well but normal for the HR21) until the latest update. The remote response went from annoyingly slow (3-4 sec to change channel or page up/down in the guide) to absolutely unbelievable (10 sec). It was a flashback to 1985 with the first home computers for gods sake. Then when watching recorded shows, the playback became jerky, as if someone downgraded my processor or installed the newest version of windows. I couldn't watch a recorded show or rewind live tv. 

I rebooted several times, unsuccessfully tried to get the goddamn thing to download a new software version, and had no luck. The next day the unit seemed to be back to normal, but ---5f is still on the machine. Seems okay now but I'm really not sure the reboot did much. I used the menu reboot, not the rbr.


----------



## swh269 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rebooted yesterday because audio was not working. The sound effects (like the bong when you try to go up in a menu and are already at the top) were working but no audio other than that.

Rebooting fixed it.


----------



## jmhga44 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got a HR20-700 with the 2f4 software update and a HR21-700 with the 2f5 software update and I think I had to reset both of them last week since I was getting a Searching for Satellite on Tuner 2 error. I think about the same time there was a problem with some of the DFW local HD channels according to DTV so I think I reset both for that problem also.


----------



## edamon (May 9, 2009)

been having to reset on a daily basis just to get recording to playback and not go to the delete program "yes/no" dialog box. 

-d


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

I continue to get picture breakup, like weak signal, when it hasn't been rebooted in a week or so. Doing a "restart" invariably clears up the picture so it should not be an antenna/signal problem.


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

178 people either do not use HR2X or the are lieing. Current state of D* beta program sucks as bad as this poll.:eek2:


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I didn't have to reboot but the power went out in my neighborhood due to a big storm that came through here. My HR23 is running the same since.


----------



## newsdoc (Jun 7, 2004)

Ever since the new release, I've had to reboot every time I have two shows recording at once. Otherwise, I'm not able to watch any of those recordings -- nor am I able to use the live buffer to rewind through the active tuner. Whenever I try to play any prior recording, I get the end of show popup which asks me if I want to delete it. The only way to recover access those recordings is to reboot.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I rebooted last night for the first time since well before this update. I'm not sure what was going on, we were having severe rain at the time so that might have been affecting it somehow. But it was working just fine, then we shut it off for about 45 minutes, then when I turned it back on it was really slow coming back on. So I did a reboot and it seemed to be fine after that.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

kramer said:


> 178 people either do not use HR2X or the are lieing. Current state of D* beta program sucks as bad as this poll.:eek2:


It is puzzling to me too that so many have no problems. My HR21-100 with 0x2f6 has caused every function to be extremely slow. I have reset and rebooted many times to no avail. I hope D* is working on a new firmware update and hopefully things will improve.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

My HR21-200 froze while using Game Lounge. I did a RBR and after coming back, the clock and guide was two hours behind. I did another RBR and the clock returned to normal time.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Reset solved VERY slow response. However after 4-5 days the delay in guides, channel changes etc are returning.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jgrade said:


> Reset solved VERY slow response. However after 4-5 days the delay in guides, channel changes etc are returning.


Sounds like they have a memory leak(s) in their code.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

Persistent audio dropout on all channels, did a reset and problem disappeared. First time this has ever happened to me.
Larry


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

My HR20-700 loses signal on tuner 1 approximately twice a week. A reset fixes the problem and, when I can remember to do it, prevents the problem. It's been happening for months. So long as I reset twice a week, I'm okay. If I forget, my wife loses her scheduled recordings, and I catch hell.


----------

